# Parker



## XTREME HUNTER (Dec 1, 2008)

How was the fishing this past weekend?  I was really disappoited not being able to go, was it as rough as they were forecasting?


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Dec 2, 2008)

The grouper bite was slow, the black sea bass are everywhere. We caught 2 grouper on thursday, the seas were good in the AM and in the afternoon turned to 2 to 3's, not to bad. Friday the seas got sloppy turning to 3 to 4's with the occasional 5 thrown in for good measure. My back is still sore. It was so rough Friday we couldn't anchor over the rock, you had to use the WAG method and hope you ended up close to the fish. It is so thick with black sea bass trolling was a hassle. We had to saty in about 32 foot due to the seas. Saturday you couldn't get out as the seas were just to high. Saturday night they issued coastal flooding warnings as the tides were ripping in at 4 to 6 foot above normal due to the winds. Sunday they were calling for 13 footers. It was a rough weekend but we managed to catch about 100 pounds of black sea bass. still it was better than sitting at home. We  need some good weather as my freezer is getting a little low on grouper, and the season closes Feb and March.


----------



## XTREME HUNTER (Dec 2, 2008)

I am glad you got a couple, I am also glad we did not try to make it after reading your report.
Thanks


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Dec 3, 2008)

It was rough but we got fish in the freezer. This weekend doesn't look good either. I'm gonna try saturday, 2 to 4's and the winds aren't supposed to pick up untill the afternoon. gonna give some grouper another shot, if it's rough I'll do the shallow water grouper thang, troll in 20 foot of water with some Rapala's.


----------



## Georgiagator (Dec 9, 2008)

Stayed home and watch my GATORS  I;am gonna try sometime between the 15 and the 22 ya;ll gonna be down there anyone of those days


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Dec 9, 2008)

I'm on stand by waiting for the weather to clear and winds to subside. it looks bad now thru Saturday. As soon as it gets fishable I'm gone. All the grouper I saw last week were caught in 60 foot. We caught reds in 42 but the gags were deeper.


----------



## XTREME HUNTER (Dec 9, 2008)

Im out for this weekend,


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Dec 9, 2008)

XTREME HUNTER said:


> Im out for this weekend,



So are we. 4 to 7's. Not me. But when it dies down I'm in. Whether it's Tuesday, Wednesday, or whenever. I wanna fish.......


----------



## Georgiagator (Dec 11, 2008)

ok will try to catch ya;ll down there soon I hope


----------



## XTREME HUNTER (Dec 12, 2008)

I am going after Christmas,
If weather allows I will be there Friday & Fish Saturday, Sunday, & Monday.  If the weather is no good I will push it off for a few days.  I am off the whole week so hopefully the good lord will let me fish a couple days


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Dec 12, 2008)

Looks like Wed is 2 to 3's. I'll head out this Tuesday. I plan to spend some time down there after Christmas also.


----------



## XTREME HUNTER (Dec 13, 2008)

Parker Phoenix said:


> Looks like Wed is 2 to 3's. I'll head out this Tuesday. I plan to spend some time down there after Christmas also.



Cool, I will talk to you when it gets closer


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Dec 13, 2008)

We are talking 1 to 2's this week. tuesday I am FLA bound. It's gonna be a bad week to be a grouper.......


----------



## Georgiagator (Dec 15, 2008)

Heck ya looks like I will be going down there too tuesday and will try to fish wed and maybe thursday  Parker give me a call will try to met you in Fla or on the way down I usually go 19 south then to 84 east in Thomasville to Madison Fla. # 229-349-3782


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Dec 15, 2008)

Georgiagator said:


> Heck ya looks like I will be going down there too tuesday and will try to fish wed and maybe thursday  Parker give me a call will try to met you in Fla or on the way down I usually go 19 south then to 84 east in Thomasville to Madison Fla. # 229-349-3782



I hope to be on the road by lunch Tuesday. I'll take 75 south to exit 451  in Fla. Then I'll take 129 and 51 into the Hatch. I'll hollar, I have your # programmed in my phone.


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Dec 15, 2008)

XTREME HUNTER said:


> Cool, I will talk to you when it gets closer



You staying at the Gulfstream? LOL.....


----------



## Georgiagator (Dec 15, 2008)

will be at madison the whole time it;s  about 30 miles from keaton


----------



## XTREME HUNTER (Dec 15, 2008)

Parker Phoenix said:


> You staying at the Gulfstream? LOL.....



 Probabley


----------



## XTREME HUNTER (Dec 15, 2008)

Yall have fun & give me some updates when you get back


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Dec 16, 2008)

XTREME HUNTER said:


> Yall have fun & give me some updates when you get back



10-4. If ya get bored you know where we will be. A week of 1 to 2's. I'm a happy man.


----------



## XTREME HUNTER (Dec 16, 2008)

Parker Phoenix said:


> 10-4. If ya get bored you know where we will be. A week of 1 to 2's. I'm a happy man.



No Doubt about that, Im sure my boss would understand if I told him Im leaving for this week and the week after Christmas


----------



## Georgiagator (Dec 21, 2008)

well I hope you did better then me the sea;s were flat as a board thursday when I went Got two keeper grouper and about 100 pinks and rock bass oh yea and caught two octopusses


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Dec 21, 2008)

We had dead seas also, then bad fog Saturday, didn't go out untill noon. We looked all over for grouper inside of 50 foot and only caught two. Caught tons of blacks and grunts. I hooked the largest grouper I have ever dealt with, fought him for 5 minutes and the hook pulled. Stupid circle hooks, my wrist are still sore from that pull. Turns out the fish are in 60 to 70 foot of water, I'll be back down Friday and have some numbers that are on fire. It is weird, two weeks ago the wife and I were down and had blow ups on the screen of fish and now they are gone. So I had to go look for the fish. I know where they should be so I'm going back and TCB.


----------



## XTREME HUNTER (Dec 21, 2008)

Parker Phoenix said:


> We had dead seas also, then bad fog Saturday, didn't go out untill noon. We looked all over for grouper inside of 50 foot and only caught two. Caught tons of blacks and grunts. I hooked the largest grouper I have ever dealt with, fought him for 5 minutes and the hook pulled. Stupid circle hooks, my wrist are still sore from that pull. Turns out the fish are in 60 to 70 foot of water, I'll be back down Friday and have some numbers that are on fire. It is weird, two weeks ago the wife and I were down and had blow ups on the screen of fish and now they are gone. So I had to go look for the fish. I know where they should be so I'm going back and TCB.



I will be there Friday also.  I am going to get there around 12:00 and work on the boat and fish on Saturday, Sunday, & Monday (Pending Weather)


----------



## ddb (Dec 21, 2008)

PP, I figured you would load the boat.  You still trolling


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Dec 21, 2008)

XTREME HUNTER said:


> I will be there Friday also.  I am going to get there around 12:00 and work on the boat and fish on Saturday, Sunday, & Monday (Pending Weather)



I'll see ya there. Oh by the way, some cat has taken up residence in your boat.Ever get that radio fixed?


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Dec 21, 2008)

ddb said:


> PP, I figured you would load the boat.  You still trolling



I brought back a lot of fish , just not grouper. They moved deep. two days I fished with other folks. We trolled a lot on Wed. and not the first hit.

Thursday we fished the 30 to 42 foot range thinking there might be grouper in short.

Friday we started in 42 and ended up in 60 foot and found some fish. Had 2 monster hits and my circle hook pulled out both times . I'll be back Friday, and if the seas permit I know where they are now. You have to hit the 60 to 70 foot areas, and then hope the red snapper aren't on the rocks.

saturday it was foggy, we went out with Capt. B of Big bend charters to whack some more seas bass. On the boat Saturday was Peng's boss, a guy named Don Shilling, he used to be Brians college professor.


----------



## Georgiagator (Dec 22, 2008)

we were in 52 fott of water and the boats that were about a mile or more out from us moved in closer buy the end of the day we had 7 boats withen castind distence from us   but like I said earlier I caught 3 grouper one was to small and lost two more ended up with one red and one gag  and more grunts and rock bass then I wanted to clean


----------



## XTREME HUNTER (Dec 22, 2008)

Parker Phoenix said:


> I'll see ya there. Oh by the way, some cat has taken up residence in your boat.Ever get that radio fixed?



Good maybe I want have a mice problem.  Who are you fishing with?  My radio is still not fixed I am going to work on it Friday.


----------



## XTREME HUNTER (Dec 22, 2008)

You know it is dangerous without a radio working properly maybe I should keep close to you since you know where the fish are


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Dec 22, 2008)

You can do that. It's looking bad for Friday and Saturday so far. Saturday is 4 to 6. Watch it blow all week while I have off.


----------



## XTREME HUNTER (Dec 22, 2008)

Just dont look till the last minute


----------



## XTREME HUNTER (Dec 24, 2008)

Hey Parker,
Looking a lot better.


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Dec 24, 2008)

XTREME HUNTER said:


> Hey Parker,
> Looking a lot better.



3 to 5's thru Sunday.


----------



## XTREME HUNTER (Dec 25, 2008)

Parker Phoenix said:


> 3 to 5's thru Sunday.



When You Leaving?


----------



## XTREME HUNTER (Dec 25, 2008)

Keith,
We are leaving at 4:00 a.m. tomorrow and should be ready to fish around 9:30 - 10:00 a.m. 
Give me a shout later today or tomorrow,
Gordon


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Dec 25, 2008)

XTREME HUNTER said:


> Keith,
> We are leaving at 4:00 a.m. tomorrow and should be ready to fish around 9:30 - 10:00 a.m.
> Give me a shout later today or tomorrow,
> Gordon



You will beat me down. Seas will be 2 to 3 Friday, Sat and Sunday 3 to5's. I'll hollar. I probably won't fish untill Monday.


----------



## XTREME HUNTER (Dec 25, 2008)

Dang, 
We will probablly leave on Monday since we are fishing for 3 days


----------

